# Mess of moss ball



## MiasMermaids (Feb 26, 2011)

I got a bag of moss ball at an aquarium club auction today. Never dealt with it before -- or any live plants for that matter. Do I need to do anything special with it, like tie it into a ball or rubber bands? Also, I got a nice bunch of guppy grass and need similar advice on how to anchor it into my aquascape. Advice would be appreciated!


----------



## cannonfish (May 22, 2011)

these items are on ebay and the sellers of these mosses and plants also sell fine mesh net to tie things to. I have found these sellers to give good advise and they dont mind you asking about a specific plant and how to ancor it into your tank. They might say cotton thead and a stone? or fine mesh cotton thead and a stone or existing drift wood in your tank? depents what you already have in your tank?

hope this goes some way to helping!


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

what type of moss is it ? is it a Japanese moss ball or is it just moss (Java,willow,Christmas) in the form of a ball?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

A pic would help to see what type of moss it is. Java moss will grab onto probably wost anything, but does really well on natural wood. It may require you to anchor it some initially.


----------



## MiasMermaids (Feb 26, 2011)

Im not sure what type it is. It was described only as "moss ball" at the auction. It does have a pretty fine texture, if that helps any...


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

Is it Marimo ? 
take a pic or look for a similar one on the internet that can show us what it is so we can tell you how to plant it


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Very fine texture sounds like a Marimo Ball to me.

If it is, the only thing special you need to do with it would be rotate it from time to time so it doesn't turn brown on the down side.

Guppy grass you can just plant the stem in the substrate.


----------

